# How much do you currently spend on gas, E85 & diesel?



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

I currently use $200/month for gas for just going back and forth to work. If I take a vacation trip, then it can be $400-$600 per trip.
In 2015, I spent $3600 on gasoline. More than enough to pay for a LIFETIME SC fee, if there is one.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

14000 miles in the last year in my 2015 Leaf.
30000 in 2 prior years with a leased 2013 leaf. Love Electric!!!
Wife puts about 7,000 miles a year on her truck so $700-$800 a year in gas. Maybe less when we add the model 3 and she uses the leaf more!
Since I don't do road trips, not sure I will need SC


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my current car is averaging $1,500/year, at an average of $3.40/gal


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Gas in Toronto runs about $0.99 a litre at the moment which is about $3.75 a gallon.

At those prices it's costing me $45 to fill my tank every 5 days on average. Do the math. A Model 3 is going to be very popular up here given the cost of fuel these days...


----------



## IAmEman (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm usually sub $2k a year, expect back in '13 when gas prices were pretty brutal in California.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

All electric. Costs $5.28 to drive 100 miles, I drive 30,000 miles a year so $1,584/year. 

My car before was $14.60/100 miles so that would have been $4,380/year.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've got a Nissan Leaf and a Honda Odyssey.

I charge the Leaf at work for free for the most part.

I get "free" gas for money spent at my grocery store. The only time I spend money on fuel any more is while using a rental on vacation.


----------

